# Hitch-hiking in the USA



## Errol's son (Aug 28, 2006)

I have hitch-hiked a bit and only found myslef in one or two uncomfortable situations...

Once, a French van driver who was giving me a lift was rolling a joint whilst driving over a narrow bridge and I grabbed the wheel as I thought we were going to crash. He turned to me and screamed "Jamais, jamais, jamais!" and explained that he had been driving this route for 20 odd years and had never had an accident...

On another occasion, a Swiss car driver drove through a red light at 60mph which almost literally scared the shit out of me...

A couple of times I have hitched at night and I tend to avoid this if possible now as it can be a bit hairy when you are seriously deprived of sleep...

But that is about it.

Hitch-hiking is pretty common in many parts of the world. In fact it seems that it is only in America where it is a bit taboo. Has anyone done it in the US? Surely it is no more dangerous than in most other places? In some ways it must be safer than in Africa as at least the vehicle should be in reasonable condition...

If I have a go in the US am I being a complete idiot?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 28, 2006)

The Rough Guide, which I think is pretty sensible, strongly suggests that it is indeed a very bad idea - stating

"We do not recommend it under any circumstances".


----------



## lyra_k (Aug 28, 2006)

I think it depends where you are in the US, really.  We are in rural southern AZ and there are loads and loads of hitchhikers around here, and people pick them up very quickly (although what they do with them I don't know  ), but when I lived on the east coast in a big city you never saw any at all.


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 28, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> The Rough Guide, which I think is pretty sensible, strongly suggests that it is indeed a very bad idea - stating
> 
> "We do not recommend it under any circumstances".



I must admit that when I buy a guidebook, I pretty much always go for LP as I think it has the best maps in and this is the most important thing for me.

LP always discourage it saying "you are taking a small but potentially dangerous risk or something". 

Do Rough Guide always advise against it or is this advice specific to the US Rough Guide?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 28, 2006)

I've hitched all over Europe, but I'd never do it in the USA.


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 28, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I've hitched all over Europe, but I'd never do it in the USA.



why would you not do it in the usa?

i have heard that it is illegal to hitch on interstate highways...


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> why would you not do it in the usa?



Too many psychos around.  At least, I think so. Anyway, its really not done near the big cities.  Maybe in rural areas.  But why bother, the bus is so cheap.


----------



## ZUL (Aug 28, 2006)

It's illegal to stick your thumb up and wait for someone to pick you up.  

But if you make a sign stating where you are going, then you are within the law.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 29, 2006)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> I must admit that when I buy a guidebook, I pretty much always go for LP as I think it has the best maps in and this is the most important thing for me.
> 
> LP always discourage it saying "you are taking a small but potentially dangerous risk or something".
> 
> Do Rough Guide always advise against it or is this advice specific to the US Rough Guide?



I believe it normally cautions common sense when hitching, i.e. its up to you but be careful, but with the US, it just says no.

I've read similar in another guide book, and without wanting to defame America, which is a country I love to visit, it is broadly along the lines of 



> Too many psychos around


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 29, 2006)

"Too many Psychos around"

Which begs the question why does the US have so many psychos intent on causing harm to hitchers?

One can hitch everywhere else in the world according to RG, except the US of A.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 29, 2006)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> "Too many Psychos around"
> 
> Which begs the question why does the US have so many psychos intent on causing harm to hitchers?
> 
> One can hitch everywhere else in the world according to RG, except the US of A.



don't think I said that - as I haven't read all their guides to the world have I. 
I imagine they would say not to hitch-hike in lots of place.

I guess with the US, in some areas, there is a specific issue with violence against the person, that is more pronounced than in comparable western countries, combined with very high car and gun ownership and lots and lots of roads. A combination of factors that probably makes someone like RG say not to hitch hike there.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dont they still jump a ride in the box cars?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 3, 2006)

Gixxer1000 said:
			
		

> Dont they still jump a ride in the box cars?



Yes they do.  A friend of mine travels all over the country by this method.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 4, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  A friend of mine travels all over the country by this method.



Really? I'd read somewhere that it was a really bad idea, safety wise - being attacked and what not.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 4, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Really? I'd read somewhere that it was a really bad idea, safety wise - being attacked and what not.



Its a lot safer than hitch-hiking.  I think the biggest risk is being run over when you jump on and off the train.  But there are lots of slow freight trains going all over the USA, I reckon it'd be a great way to see the country.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've just advised a former student of mine that as a female she should never, ever, hitchhike alone in Ireland. This is not a joke - there have been repeated cases of women disappearing forever after doing this in the emerald isle.

So it's not just the US.


----------



## poster342002 (Sep 7, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Its a lot safer than hitch-hiking.  I think the biggest risk is being run over when you jump on and off the train.  But there are lots of slow freight trains going all over the USA, I reckon it'd be a great way to see the country.


How do you know where the train's going? It's not as if there's station announcemnets for them - is there?


----------



## walktome (Sep 8, 2006)

I know people who hitchhiker in the US. One of them is a big enough man, I'm sure he can take care of himself. Hitchhiker/train hopping is really common with gutterpunks in the US. I don't know whether I would or not personally but if someone else wants to, I know enough people who haven't had any major problems.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know if I'd do it. I've driven across both Canada and the US. You see hitchhikers in Canada, but I can't recall seeing them in the West, or Midwest. Maybe some in Calif, Oregon etc.

It's also illegal to hitchhike on the freeways.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 8, 2006)

I've seen some hitchers at truck stops and such.  Saw a couple yesterday as a matter of fact.  Usually, they are young men who look like they could take care of themselves.  I haven't seen a female hitcher since the 70s.  

And as JC said, hitching is illegal on the interstates as its a saftey problem to slow down a truck going 75 to 85 mph to pick someone up in traffic with other vehicles also going that fast.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 8, 2006)

I've rarely seen hitch hikers by the side of the road in Texas and Louisiana.  The ones you see look very smelly.  I can't believe anyone would ever stop...people would assume the hitchhiker is a psycho.....and remember 50% of cars in Texas have guns in them, probably higher in Louisiana.

Maybe you find a ride in the truck stops.


----------



## Shandril19 (Oct 4, 2006)

I think perhaps part of the danger in the US is that the "safety police" have not only warned us how dangerous it is to hitchhike, but also pressed how dangerous it is to pick up a hitchhiker.   

Consequently it's a lot less likely someone will pick you up here than elsewhere, making it horribly inefficient  and the people who will stop and pick you up are more likely to be people you don't want stopping to pick you up.


----------



## Shandril19 (Oct 4, 2006)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> psycho.....and remember 50% of cars in Texas have guns in them, probably higher in Louisiana.



Is that really true?

I never look around and actually think that there are that many guns in the cars around me.  Weird.

Maybe I should be more careful about cutting people off.


----------



## trashycakes (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah the states is full of DONT DO THIS OR THAT, YOU WILL DIE type encouragement
so
hitch-hiking is kinda more underground here
more common in the west, like desert states, truckers give you a lift cos they dont have anyone to talk to
(though i guess it CAN be sketchy..)
people hop freight trains
and theres couchsurfing.com or something like that when you're looking for a temp place to stay


----------



## free spirit (Oct 12, 2006)

bunch of pussies the lot of you 

I did a bit of hitching aroudn california in the summer of 97ish, and we'd get picked up really quickly by really straight people. We were 2 20ish blokes, with a sign saying english students need lift to... so might have been more likely to get picked up by non psychos than if you looked like a nutter yourself

probably nota good idea if you're a lone female, but i reckon you've all been watching too much csi


----------



## zoltan (Oct 13, 2006)

"pussies"

I did Seattle-NYC a while ago - wonderful trip - only had to sleep rough one night - rest of the time, I was fed & watered by locals.

I took a Union jack ( the shame ) and hung it on my Rucksac whilst hitching - got alot of attention and people stopped to find out where the flag was from !

No problems whatsover - but I am 6ft + strapping bloke, so dont know of thatr made any difference.


----------

